# Stupid Photo Won't Resize!



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey everyone. I have tried to resize a photo that I have several times now but every time I upload it to Photobucket and then direct link to it, it opens the photo in the original size that I downloaded and then altered! I am trying to resize it to be less than 500 by 100 pixels or less than 19.5 kilobytes, whichever is smaller so that I can fit it in a signature on another message board that I browse. But still, no matter how many times I resize it, both Internet Explorer and Firefox keep displaying the photo in it's original size and this is really aggravating me. I've tried resizing the photo using both Irfanview and Photobucket's online photo editor but to no avail. I checked and the image is not zoomed in when viewing with either browser. The image is a jpg file. I have never had this problem before. What on earth is going on here and how do I fix this??? 

Also, the image is below as linked from Photobucket and I have also attatched the file that I uploaded to Photobucket so you can see if there is something wrong with the file.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

That photo is 500x400 pixels. You cannot resize it to 500x100 without cropping. Think of a rectangle, 500 feet on one side and 100 feet on the other side. It is long and narrow.

Attached is one resized to 100x80. Only 4KB.


moper


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well thats 500 x 400 pixels 
and 32K
because of the aspect ratio you wont get 500x100

i can resize it ok - but to get below 19k - its has to be very small and low qualty jpg 
50x40


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

moper said:


> That photo is 500x400 pixels. You cannot resize it to 500x100 without cropping. Think of a rectangle, 500 feet on one side and 100 feet on the other side. It is long and narrow.
> 
> Attached is one resized to 100x80. Only 4KB.
> 
> moper


Ugh! Both of my browsers are acting really weird. I can't access the attachment you provided to download it! I hover my mouse over it and it simply stays as a regular pointer instead of the little "hand" that shows you that it is clickable. How on earth do I download the attachment??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

right click on the image 
save image


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

etaf said:


> right click on the image
> save image


Oh ok. I've never seen a forum that has this method of downloading attachments before. Most forums that I have been on simply allow you to click the attachment to view a larger version of it and then you can download it from there. Sorry about that. I feel like a fool now. lol

But what I am not getting, anyway, is the fact that I resize a photo in one of my photo editors and it will appear to be resized in the editor but not on any of my browsers. I was able to reduce the size of the photo by 50% using Irfanview and that is a good size for me but when I upload it to Photobucket and link directly to it, the image is the original size and not the size that I edited it to be in Irfanview. That is what is perplexing me. I have been able to edit the size of photos in a photo editor, upload them, and then direct link to them and they'd be the new size in the past but not now! And as I said before, the browser is not zoomed in or anything. I double checked.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

etaf said:


> well thats 500 x 400 pixels
> and 32K
> because of the aspect ratio you wont get 500x100
> 
> ...


Are you sure because I just resized the original photo in Irfanview so that it is 250x200 pixels and the quality is good and it is only 12.5k?


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Browsers don't always show the actual size. In IE, the lower right corner, make sure it is 100%.

Below a certain size the attachments are 'attached image', not 'attached thumbnail'. It is the actual image. I, too, have trouble downloading them on this site using IE. They only want to save as bitmap.

Do this: Right click the 'Attached Image', choose 'Copy'. Open Irfanview, click Edit, Paste.


moper


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Here is your 500x400 image resized to 500x100, and it is only 11.4k Bytes.

Why anyone would want this, though, is beyond me. It looks like crap.
But this is what you asked for.
Sounds like you need to learn something about resizing.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

However, if you really did not want a distorted photo, and you wanted something that was small, and could be used for a signature, or avatar, on another board, here is the very picture I copied right from your message #1, shown as the "Attached Images" with absolutely no resizing at all. That image is 100x80 pixels, and is just under 3k bytes in size.

To get it I just did a right-click over the thumbnail and (using IE8) did a "Save Picture As"


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

have you first deletes the original Photbucker photo?
Have you cleaned all history from your browesers? Maybe they always take the one you already had instead of the resized ones?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

*What Forum do you want this sig for ???*

Usually, Forum sig requirements specify the maximum height and width .. 
So, In your case, the picture must be resized to be no more that 100 pixels tall ...then it will fit in the 500 max width restriction.

Most Forums also specify the maximum file size ...
And if the sig exceeds the file size limitation .. A larger file size can be linked to (hosted by) a sharing site such as Photobucket .. If the forum allows this.

Usually, Sigs are special creations requiring some fancy software ... like This Forum

Your Photo can be resized (using Irfanview) to be 100pixels tall .. like this ..








But I think you're looking for a custom creation.
Any Ideas ??? .. Maybe we can create one for you .. Something like one of these 500x100's maybe ??


----------

